# Best 'Luxury' accessory



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Having taken on board quite a few of the practical recommendations on MHF (BatteryMaster, 2nd leisure battery etc) I'm wondering what little luxuries people have now found they 'can't live without' :wink: 

To get the ball rolling: 
We've grown really fond of our giant faux fur blanket; Kel, Cat & Pushka - 1 giant ball of movie watching fur


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*best toy*

Gotta be my reversing camera, I'd never have bought one before but I'd not be without one now...


----------



## 117332 (Oct 10, 2008)

Agree reverse camera, they should be standard on a M/H and our electric blanket.

Tom


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The MH itself is a luxury extravagance, but after that either reversing camera or external silver screen.
Gerry


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Same as Gerry,probably external silver screens,nice & cozy.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*best luxury accessory*

under slung garage forecourt refillable gas tank would not have a van without one and al
so self funding on savings.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Gotta be the memory foam mattress. Do like my sleep :lol: 
Patrick


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Regard reversing/rear view camera as 'essential' so luxury has to be Avtex - tv/radio/viewing pix etc ok but real luxury is playing fave dvds when totally ready for whatever entertainment just fits the bill after a perfect day mh-ing  

My favourites at the moment just happen to be Dr Who episode 'blink' followed by BBC 'Edge of darkness' both of which which I got for Christmas - don't ask me why - but would be more likely to be full length movie during touring. 

I haven't got satellite tv yet - that could overtake the Avtex!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Has to be the TV, it keeps the wife quiet.

peedee


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Is that the sound of thin ice cracking PeeDee :lol:


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

my wife :lol: or any one else's providing she's fit of body and can make a good cup of tea!! come to think of it she dosen't even have to be fit of body, but must have a pulse :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Satellite dish.

Not all that expensive, a Maxview Crankup.

We don't watch a lot of telly, but now if we want to, we can!    

Dave


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Satellite dish.
> 
> Not all that expensive, a Maxview Crankup.
> 
> ...


have to agree - installed my maxview crankup recently and I love it.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

As we are talking luxury then for me it was the diesel fuelled Webasto Thermotop P engine heater with T100 remote control and timer that I fitted to my previous van

It would warm up the engine whilst I was having breakfast and demist the windscreen resulting in a warm cab with clear windscreens and a warmed up engine that was easy to start on those realy cold mornings.

At the moment my current van only has the Eberspacher diesel heater booster that only works when the engine is running but I am working on getting this converted so it will heat up without the engine running so a true pre heater.

I am suprised that more people dont fit them especially those that use their vans for skiing in or general all round winter use


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Luxury*

I agree with the Avtex plus Kathrein Sat System.
I also have 2 x 13 kgs refillable gas bottles which take the pain out of gas issues but you can't beat 2 really comfy chairs under the windout awning in good weather 9 plus a glass of what ever you fancy)

Bob


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'm with Bob on this one. Our 2 Lafuma recliners cost an arm and a leg but they are worth it being the only chairs - including those at home- on which I can get comfortable. If you're going to have time to recline then you might as well be truly relaxed.

G


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Any Sat system

Gasflow LPG with BBQ point


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I wouldn't do without my 2 faux fur blankets I on each Seat they make travelling so Luxurious.
Also
The 3 mats that I bought at Peterbourough look very Aztec I just pick them up and put them in the washing machine and they are all nice for the next rally. :lol:


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

Memory foam matress topper getzzzzz my vote 

regards

Sleepy


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

The KVH for me and the 12v electric blanket for Leanne, she likes to keep warm and i like my TV, mind she likes to watch corrie and other soaps on route also


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

A reel of duck tape - I can't live without it!


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

madontour said:


> Memory foam matress topper getzzzzz my vote
> 
> regards
> 
> Sleepy


hello Sleepy

For me the Raskelf overlay topper is a top priority necessity.

The TV however is a luxury for us as we have never really had a decent one that works. Never really needed it. Just bought an Avtex at the Shepton Show. An unplanned purchase which will be used now we are not so active & also use the van all year round.

Motorhomer


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi all,

Best luxury item has to be the fridge, keeps the beer cool :wink: ccasion5: 

C&S


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

For me it has to be my Cobb Barbecue, using Lokka briquettes, ready to cook in 15 minutes, and boy does the food taste great....my good lady reckons that her's would have to be the JML halogen oven, done the Christmas Turkey when we were at La Manga..and it save the gas!!


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Alden NetMaster 90 Satellite Internet System. Internet, Telephone and TV anywhere in Europe at a touch of a button!


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

sandyhill said:


> For me it has to be my Cobb Barbecue, using Lokka briquettes, ready to cook in 15 minutes, and boy does the food taste great....my good lady reckons that her's would have to be the JML halogen oven, done the Christmas Turkey when we were at La Manga..and it save the gas!!


I'd said to myself I'm not going to buy anything else just yet, but I do like the look of this Cobb bbq.

Al.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Almost all these little luxuries would be pointless without the extra couple of power leads (100m) and hoses to reach those distant connections.

Not very luxurious but like that spare wheel invaluable when you need them.

Ray.


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

aldhp21 said:


> sandyhill said:
> 
> 
> > For me it has to be my Cobb Barbecue, using Lokka briquettes, ready to cook in 15 minutes, and boy does the food taste great....my good lady reckons that her's would have to be the JML halogen oven, done the Christmas Turkey when we were at La Manga..and it save the gas!!
> ...


Shameless advertising I know but look at Cobb for sale and save lots of money.

Ian


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

I would like my FIAT X250 JUDDER FREE but how?


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

12v connection for my lap top, mobile, TV, PS2 and printer.

By more importantly I could not do without my wife (as I have been kind, can I go to see Town v Chelsea on sat please???)


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

My 4 X 200AH batteries and 3KWatt victron power management system.
I can use all my normal domestic gear. My domestic steam iron beats the heck out of any camp/travel version  A female friend of mine wouldn't have come along for a trip had she not been able to plug her wacking great hair dryer in either 8O :lol: :roll: 

Karl


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

gromett said:


> . My domestic steam iron beats the heck out of any camp/travel version
> Karl


Iron ? What's that ? I can manage at home without more than monthly use of one for the odd shirt and I certainly would not take one away with me !

G


----------



## satis (May 5, 2008)

Best luxury accessory for me was an Air ride system,Had it fitted on my old swift royale and boy do i miss the smooth ride,So much in fact that im having it fitted by airide next week,No more bumpy roads


----------

